# Ludwigia 'Cuba' emersed->submersed



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

I received and planted some Ludwigia "Cuba" in my 40 gallon breeder. It arrived in it's submersed form (wider leaves). I planted it and it is starting to undergo a transition into its submersed form (narrow...needle like leaves). There are sprouts showing narrow leaves on a number of nodes that have the wider emersed form leaves. It makes the plants look kind of like mutants but from all accounts they seem very healthy and happy. I had a couple of questions:

How long does the transformation from emersed back to the submersed form take?
What should I do about the leaves that show the emersed form? Will they die off? Should I remove them?
Anything in particular I should know about propogating these guys?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

Ridgeback said:


> How long does the transformation from emersed back to the submersed form take?What should I do about the leaves that show the emersed form? Will they die off? Should I remove them? Anything in particular I should know about propogating these guys?


when I've converted these (the L.inclinata vars), submerged growth usually shows up as new sideshoots. After the side shoots are a few inches long I pluck them off and toss the original stem. Less often, the main stem will convert without melting and I'll get a submerged growth crown.

either way, once its growing well just top and replant the crowns when they get too tall. Keep the bases and you should get ample sideshoots for further propagation. L.cuba can get *very* large. I think its the largest of the L.inclinata vars.


----------



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

ashappard said:


> when I've converted these (the L.inclinata vars), submerged growth usually shows up as new sideshoots. After the side shoots are a few inches long I pluck them off and toss the original stem. Less often, the main stem will convert without melting and I'll get a submerged growth crown.
> 
> either way, once its growing well just top and replant the crowns when they get too tall. Keep the bases and you should get ample sideshoots for further propagation. L.cuba can get *very* large. I think its the largest of the L.inclinata vars.


Thanks ashappard!

The side shoots are growing so I will do as you suggest by clipping them when they get a bit bigger (a few are pretty close.) I believe I am also getting what I believe is conversion from the crown. About how long should I expect this conversion to take?

The emersed leaves are more yellowish and pink than they are green. Is this a sign that these leaves may start melting away?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

the conversion process will take a variable amount of time, based on water parameters and temp and light so it is hard to say. Either way, do not worry so much about the original emergent stem - you are just using it to get viable submerged growth. If leaves start to rot, obviously snip them and toss them to keep the aquarium clean but otherwise just let it go as long as possible. The L.inclinata vars have been good to me for conversions and I can typically get 8 or more good cuttings before I have to toss the original emergent stem. Eventually I always toss the emergent source of everything I convert.


----------

